# Modified Vostok Amphibia



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought this one a couple of months ago & have been toying with the idea of making a manual wind retro diver out of it. Well I decided to start the project a couple of weeks ago & this is the result:

It now has a manual wind Vostok movement (instead of the original auto) & a flatter case back to go with the slimmer movement (the case, dial, hands, crystal etc are the same). PG very kindly sent me a spare bezel free of charge (thanks Paul :thumbup onto which I've glued, with araldite, the bezel insert from a Seiko diver. I've also brush finished the stainless steel case in a couple of places - not all over - to reduce some of the shine. I like the results & really like the black bezel alongside the black chapter ring - all I need now is a red bezel pip at 12 (to match the red seconds hand) & it'll be a done deal. I've kept the original bezel & auto movement in case I want to return it to original. Opinions welcome 

Before:










After:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I like. A lot - I've toyed with the idea of a bezel mod myself, I may actually get around to it sometime...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I really like that Paul! The bezel really beefs it up.

Considering the state of the bezel I sent you it's a right result.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ta chaps - here's a side view


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Looking good Paul

Glad to see that the movement went in there


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think it's bloody smashing Paul.


----------



## little_w (May 2, 2009)

i think you've spoiled a nice watch ;-)

the one think which needed redoing was the ugly bluish dial - i hope that's due for your modding frenzy next.

btw, where di you get yours from? ebay/zenitar?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks great. The "new" bezel really suits it IMO.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I think you frankened one of these:-










well - almost. :yes: This is a manual wind rarity - a Boctok in a *BLACK* plastic case, manual wind with a standard Boctok back assembly. Still supposedly an Amphibian, but I don't think I'd trust it to do the washing up, not now anyway. The Plastic case was discontinued after a very short manufacturing lifespan, not robust enough.









Yours has come out a bit similar, no? :grin:


----------

